# Dynaliner and Dynapad - Effective?



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

My last install used Ensolite IUO Peel and Stick from Raam and their BXT II RAAMmat. While it was okay, i think i liked the Dynamat xtreme i used a bit more.

I am really looking at having a very solid install this time around, and i plan to have the car for a long time, so i dont mind investing a bit more... but how effective are the dynaliner and dynapad materials? 

I don't need my car to be dead silent, but obviously the more silent the better...
Main goal is to make sure i am getting maximum performance from my speakers. I plan on sealing the doors as well as possible, but as far as materials go, what recommendations do you have?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to Sound Deadener Showdown | Sound Deadener Showdown

Read every word on that site and you'll know exactly what you need for your application. It's not that much reading and not that complicated, but well worth it to get a generalized advanced knowledge on the topic.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah, I've already read everything, just not sure if it's going to be necessary to use all of those materials to get the result that i desire.

Also, i was looking for reviews about the specific dynamat brand products.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

SDS carries some of the best products on the market, as independently tested by a diyma member here--

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...isons/146403-sound-deadening-cld-testing.html

Following the instructions on Dons website will ALSO yield the best results for eliminating rattles and panel resonance, as well as sound proofing your car. As long as you are willing to spend a little more on his products, there is NO question that they will help get the job done right the first time.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

They work. Luxury liner is better, IMO.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Start reading here... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/146403-sound-deadening-cld-testing.html

There are only 644 posts.  I think results start on page 9 or so. 

Distilled down, the "best" CLD you can buy according to that test is Sound Deadener Showdown. It is also relatively light weight. If you need to save some cash and don't mind a little extra weight, Knu Konceptz Kno Knoise Kolossus Edition is the product of choice.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Start reading here... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/146403-sound-deadening-cld-testing.html
> 
> There are only 644 posts.  I think results start on page 9 or so.
> 
> Distilled down, the "best" CLD you can buy according to that test is Sound Deadener Showdown. It is also relatively light weight. If you need to save some cash and don't mind a little extra weight, Knu Konceptz Kno Knoise Kolossus Edition is the product of choice.



THAT is an impressive post. So awesome. 

Now I just need to figure out if i want to get some of the other products on SDS. Anyone have any input on this?


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Like I mentioned earlier, ALL of SDS products are top notch, as is his customer service and knowledge. That beign said, he does recommend buying the 1# MLV from a local source if you can find it to save on shipping, which can be prohibitive on the heavy MLV. Also note that alot of MLV is made from recyled vinyl, NOT virgin vinyl like SDS's MLV...the recycled MLV may have a plasticky odor to it that may ot may not bother you. I will be ordering my MLV from these guys, with free shipping, but you have to buy whole rolls--

Mass Loaded Vinyl Soundproofing Material for Walls, Floors, Ceilings, No Oder, Virgin Material - Trademark Soundproofing

Dons CLD, CCF and MLV are TOP quality though, better then MANY other products IMHO.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Fwiw, as of now, ill be using sds closed cell foam, vinyl adhesive, and Velcro. Ill source my mlv locally. Jury is still out on cld, sds is great, but I'm not sure if ill spend that much on my wifes car. May use kolossus. Of course, I'm still finish in up deadening testing, but I dont expect any surprises.


----------

